

Show HN: GlassWireframe – Easily Design Mockups for Google Glass Apps - jwtuckr
https://app.glasswireframe.com

======
jwtuckr
Hey everyone! I made this because I wanted a simple way to plan-out this idea
I had for Google Glass, but no knowledge of how Glass actually worked (best
practices, display resolution, etc.)

Thinking others had the same problem I designed GlassWireframe much like any
other mockup tool out there, yet specificly for modeling the look, feel, and
interactive properties based on the official GDK.

I was very happy to see the hundreds who signed up to test the private beta;
and I'm happy to announce it's now open for public use.

GlassWireframe is still young and has much room for improvement. Here are a
few things we're working on to make it better based on user feedback:

\- Collaboration: multiple accounts working on the same project

\- Preview Mode: Viewing your Glass App creation set against uploaded scenic
images, from the POV of a Glass User (much like starting a PowerPoint
presentation)

Hope this helps! I believe the future is in wearable technology, and creating
tools like this to aid startups and entrepreneurs towards this new frontier is
a smart thing to do.

